# Make your own Puka/Hula Dog



## artringwald (May 20, 2013)

As some of you may know, the couple that started the Puka Dog shop in Poipu split up. He owns the original store, and she opened the Hula Dog store in Waikiki with the same menu.

What I just discovered is that the sauces, relishes, and mustards that give them their unique flavor can be ordered online: http://shop.huladog.co/

Now if I can just figure out how to find an uncut bun and toast it on a spike.


----------



## slip (May 20, 2013)

I really like the sauces and relishes. Every time I go by, I have to have
A Puka Dog.


----------



## california-bighorn (May 20, 2013)

*Good Dogs*

Sometimes we find the same type of "tropical" relishes at our grocery store and I make my own Puka/Hula Dog or something close to it.  I also have not found the sweet Hawaiian bread they use, but, I have found some close.  Will probably never find the spike to grill the bun from the inside out.  We were in Waikiki earlier this month and I swore I would lay off the Hula Dog (trying to lose weight) and made it until day 10, our last day then HAD to have one.


----------



## Fisch (May 21, 2013)

The FAQS section on Puka Dogs website states that they sell the equipment.  Maybe that means you can buy a spike thingy.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 23, 2013)

*Lots of different relishes*



Fisch said:


> The FAQS section on Puka Dogs website states that they sell the equipment.  Maybe that means you can buy a spike thingy.



I looked at Art's link for Hula Dogs and saw a nice selection of relishes at reasonable prices ($7.50 each).  I didn't see a reference to any equipment.  Maybe you were looking at the Puka dog site.  

My wife and I both have had Puka dogs.  We both liked them.  But some ingredient didn't agree with her.  Turned out (for her) to live up to the name  
:hysterical:


----------



## artringwald (May 23, 2013)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I looked at Art's link for Hula Dogs and saw a nice selection of relishes at reasonable prices ($7.50 each).  I didn't see a reference to any equipment.  Maybe you were looking at the Puka dog site.
> 
> My wife and I both have had Puka dogs.  We both liked them.  But some ingredient didn't agree with her.  Turned out (for her) to live up to the name
> :hysterical:



She didn't go sailing up the Na Pali coast after a Puka Dog did she?


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 24, 2013)

artringwald said:


> She didn't go sailing up the Na Pali coast after a Puka Dog did she?



No, but she has a food allergy to mushrooms and onions.  Sometimes sausages and hamburgers even are made with mushrooms mixed in.  It takes very little to set her off.


----------



## gnipgnop (May 30, 2013)

Ewwuuuu!  That's gross.  Almost as gross as me eating a salad in Aruba that had to be soaked in MSG.  Gosh ~ did I get sick.  But the salad was delicious


----------

